# Back in the game!



## FRETLESS06 (Jul 10, 2013)

Good morning all,

I was invited to introduce myself here so I thought I would take them up on the offer. When I was 9 years old my parents moved us into a new home on Halloween. Since there was no landscaping I was allowed to do whatever I wanted as far as decorating. I only had a day and no money to do this so the first year I just made some tombstones out of cardboard and stuck them in the dirt. I was able to get a shovel out and turned up the dirt to look like "freshly dug" graves but that was it. Five years later I had expanded to two full size plywood coffins and close to a thousand dollars worth of store bought accessories. I was the house everybody on the block wanted to see each year. When I moved out, my coffins were delegated to the back of the shed until I was able to buy my own house. Halloween of `99 I got the keys for my first house and began to set up my "stuff". That first year was very slow. Maybe a couple dozen kids showed up and I was done by 8:30. It wasn't long before I gave up on the display all together. Fast forward to July 2012 and my nine year old daughter asks if we can build a haunted house for Halloween. It had been a long time since my props had been moved and I was saddened to find them destroyed by small rodents. Now I am looking to build something again and have joined up here to see what kind of DIY things I can try.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Fret You'll find tons of inspiration and assistance here from the many talented haunters and prop makers who inhabit this forum.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off, greetings and welcome to the forum.
Well, you have come to the right place for DIY Halloween. There are lots of nice people here that like to share info and ideas just for the asking. There is also a ton of info for someone interested in making thier own props. Haunters here pride themselves on making the best props for the lest money (free is best). Looking through the "show room" section will give you an idea of what has been done here. At the top of the page you will find "all albums" so you can see what has been posted by the members. Also the "search" thingy will help you find posted info. You only have 106 days to go, so you got here in the second half of the game. 
Here is a link to the monster list of props to help you get started.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## FRETLESS06 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link Bone Dancer. I had forgotten about that site. I built a FCG back in the day that turned out awesome. I saved the gear motor from that and am thinking of trying something different with it. I will look around the site to see if what I am thinking has been mentioned. If not, where would be the best place to post a prop idea?


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! I thoroughly enjoyed We are all happy to help with ideas, instructions and to swap stories.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Fret! It is so nice to hear that your daughter is following in your Halloween footsteps. (sorry about your props and the rodents...sometimes that chewed look can add to a prop...so I hope you didn't discard things that may have been salvaged) So what are you thoughts for this year? Graveyard? Skeltons? Ghosts? What does your daughter want to display?


----------



## FRETLESS06 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sadly, I had given up on ever doing anything again so I discarded most of what I had. That's not all bad though. This gives me the opportunity to customize everything to the space I have now. My yard is small so I have to figure out what I can fit in the space. I have a projector so I plan on incorporating that somehow. The prop I am trying to figure out is basically a FCG on the end of a pole. The pole is attached to the gear motor and dangles the ghost over the people. I like the FCG look but I don't have any overhead structures that I can attach the framework to. This pole design would allow me to use an old satellite dish mount I have on my roof to anchor the ghost. I know I have seen something like this before but I can't seem to find it now. I have a pretty good idea of how I can do it though. I also want to build a Stalk-around. I have been looking at some of the DIY ones around this site and really want to get one of those together for this year. Slowly but surely I will have a good collection of props again.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!

Is the name fretless referring to a bass guitar?


----------



## FRETLESS06 (Jul 10, 2013)

I started using FRETLESS back in the good old days of dial up AOL. I was (still am) listening to a lot of Primus so that was a natural choice for a screen name. Because I cant remember a bunch of different screen names, i tend to use the same one if it's available. I have played a bass once or twice but just enough to know I cant play bass. On a brighter note I found the design I was looking for. Oddly enough it was posted on this very site.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/flying_ghost_2009.html


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Fretless!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome tot he forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

FRETLESS06 said:


> I started using FRETLESS back in the good old days of dial up AOL. I was (still am) listening to a lot of Primus so that was a natural choice for a screen name. Because I cant remember a bunch of different screen names, i tend to use the same one if it's available. I have played a bass once or twice but just enough to know I cant play bass. On a brighter note I found the design I was looking for. Oddly enough it was posted on this very site.
> 
> http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/flying_ghost_2009.html


I do play a bass and the only "fretless" instrument I know is bass so that's why I asked. I'll mind my own business now Thanks!


----------



## FRETLESS06 (Jul 10, 2013)

No worries Lunatic. I still have my bass and still try to play. I have guitars and a keyboard too that I still think I am going to get around to learning.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I have the same concerns every year about my own props. I try to store as much as I can in plastic tubs since we live in the country and have mice issues every year. But there are some things that just won't go in a tub. Good luck with your new build! As has been said - there is an amazing amount of incredibly inspiring info on this site.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome! Hope ya'll can make lasting memories!!! I have the kids help ( very little ) they still need decorating sense!! Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. There are many tips, techiques, ideas and inspirations to be found here. I'm sure you will be back up and haunting in no time.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and welcome back to haunting.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

FRETLESS06 said:


> On a brighter note I found the design I was looking for. Oddly enough it was posted on this very site.
> 
> http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/flying_ghost_2009.html


Hi and welcome to the forum. I see you have us figured out. If it's odd, it's here.


----------



## Haunted Lore (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I am new myself and looking to graduate from amateur props, to more sophisticated ones!! We are the only house in my neighborhood to decorate for Halloween and most of the kids love our house, with its static, half store purchased props!! One day, I hope to host a full blown haunted house. 

My husband is not keen into the Halloween or decorating or people scene for that matter, so I have lots of convincing left to do!! :


----------

